# General > Upcoming Events >  Horahora Hare Hunt

## feratox

Hi all. 

For those of you around the Cambridge area, this event is being held over the last weekend of this month, as a fundraiser for Horahora School. It is a fun event, the after-match is being held in a local woolshed. If your interested, either PM me or email hhharehunt@gmail.com for more info or an entry form.

Cheers

----------

